# Donnerstags sind Wartungsarbeiten



## -bloodberry- (29. Januar 2009)

Standardgemäß sind die Wartungsarbeiten von 9:00 Uhr bis 14:00 Uhr.
Lest auch mal den Text in Eurem Launcher. 

Wer trotzdem in dieser Zeit einen Thread eröffnet, dass er keinen Zugriff bekommt (Fehler 403), erhält von mir eine Verwarnung. :>

"Ist mein Server down?"
Server-Status-Abfrage hier:
http://hdro.buffed.de/db/1371/serverstatus


----------

